# driving a UK car



## markjd (Aug 1, 2008)

Just wanted to see if there any problems driving on a UK number plate for 6 months as will be to busy for that period to change any paperwork, also what about driving on a UK licence?
Has anyone had any problems with the police driving a RH drive car?

Tanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

markjd said:


> Just wanted to see if there any problems driving on a UK number plate for 6 months as will be to busy for that period to change any paperwork, also what about driving on a UK licence?
> Has anyone had any problems with the police driving a RH drive car?
> 
> Tanks


No, the Police dont drive RHD cars, so its not a problem 

Firstly, in theory if you are coming to Spain with the intention of residing here then you have, iirc, 60 days to re matriculate your UK reg car. During any time it is here on Uk plates it must be fully legal in the country of registration, i.e. tax MOT. If you continue to drive on UK plates whilst being a resident here then you risk the car being confiscated and fines being levied. When you matriculate the car you should do it within 30 days of residency certificate, and yo must have owned the car for at least 6 months. Otherwise you will get charged import registration fees in addition to the gestor fees - gestor fees can be anything between €500 - 900 depending on the complexity

You can continue to drive on your UK licence until it expires, however you must comply with Spanish mediacal requirements whilst you do this.


----------



## markjd (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. i am covered on Uk insurance for 60 days and mot and tax runs out in december so wont register car until november just gives me some time to sort it out.
when you say being a resident does this mean on paper? (with residency certificate) because we have rented a place for 6 months with intention of living in Spain full time but because of all the paperwork it might be 2 months before sort it out, is this ok?
with regard the UK licence does this mean as soon as i arrive in Spain i will need to get a medical done? do i need to register this or just have it done to prove i am medically fit to drive in Spain?

Thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

markjd said:


> Thanks for your reply. i am covered on Uk insurance for 60 days and mot and tax runs out in december so wont register car until november just gives me some time to sort it out.
> when you say being a resident does this mean on paper? (with residency certificate) because we have rented a place for 6 months with intention of living in Spain full time but because of all the paperwork it might be 2 months before sort it out, is this ok?
> with regard the UK licence does this mean as soon as i arrive in Spain i will need to get a medical done? do i need to register this or just have it done to prove i am medically fit to drive in Spain?
> Thanks


I guess its a case of taking chances. If you come here with intent to reside, ie you have taken a long term let or you are buying, then you are supposed to register straight away. If you are stopped, you will have to prove that you are residing here and intend to return to the UK, if you are unlucky enough to be caught in one of the road blocks they are setting up specifically for this. There was a case I read of, of someone in the same position as you. His car was taken from him and he had to prove he was not resident or pay fines, and matriculate immediately

The licence medical I think depends on your age. I was told I had to get it done within 4 years, but that was by someone on a forum a while back, not officially. The medicals are simple things with reaction test and sight test, stuff like that. There are centres in most major towns that you can go to to do them


----------



## markjd (Aug 1, 2008)

so it is possible when i drive over if i get stoped when entering Spain i could in theory get my car taken on entry, think thats me being a bit ott, so basically if i arrive at my intended residence i should get a medical straight away to avoid problems?
when you say register straight away is this for residence or car or licence?

the thing is we only have a 6 months rental, i just want to get out the UK the wife wants to see what its like then decide if want stay long term. we have a Uk company which we will be working for, how do we would stand proving we are not intending to stay when we might.
It just seems that if the car would be taken it would be unfair, we have a business to run and i wouldn't risk damaging this to spend the first month sorting Padron, Residency, NIE, getting spanish plates etc, we also have 2 months car insurance on policy for driving abroad, it all adds up to a great expence.
I am 46 so i will sort medical out straight away and the wife is a lot younger so doesn't need to i presume?
It seems to add to the stress levels expecting people to put the rest of there life on hold so we can sort out all this paperwork


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

markjd said:


> so it is possible when i drive over if i get stoped when entering Spain i could in theory get my car taken on entry, think thats me being a bit ott, so basically if i arrive at my intended residence i should get a medical straight away to avoid problems?
> when you say register straight away is this for residence or car or licence?
> 
> the thing is we only have a 6 months rental, i just want to get out the UK the wife wants to see what its like then decide if want stay long term. we have a Uk company which we will be working for, how do we would stand proving we are not intending to stay when we might.
> ...


I believe everyone needs a medical, it just depends on your age as to how often.
Yes, you'd be very unlucky and it would be unfair if you were stopped the first day. Keep your ferry receipts. You'd have a case that you were only here temporarily, but bear in mind it doesn't detract from the fact that you should matriculate it. Also, your residency, you are required by law to apply for it in 30 days after arrival.

Yes ..... I have to tell you that our first 6 months here was extremely stressful trying to sort out all the necessary whilst not speaking the language well ... but we did it, like most people do. Why dont you employ a gestoria to do it all for you. They are good value


----------



## markjd (Aug 1, 2008)

the gestoria is good idea just a pain when have like the NIE forms already completed, but worry about the time waiting in the que is the problem i think wife can do own as speaks some spanish.
dont understand matriculate? and probably confusing myself now to much information going round in my head, do you mean get the medical, apply for NIE, get residency???


----------

